# Best tubes for FS-1?



## Jason Price (Jan 27, 2016)

I just got a Trumark fs-1 for hunting small game, I needed a quiet,lightweight,inexpensive weapon with as few moving parts as possible. I have the standard bands on it, and the rr-2 black bands for a replacement. I will be using .440dia. 128gr. lead balls for a projectile. I don't want to buy a bunch of tubing and have it rot before I can use it. This slingshot will be stored in a molle pouch attached to my pack, with the bands inside the pack. I worry about the deterioration of the latex. With this in mind, what are some good tubes?


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I like theratube blue..


----------



## Jason Price (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks, I'll have to get a few feet and try it. Guess I'll have to cough up some dough and try a few different kinds. I need the practice anyway, won't have to worry about buying ammo though. We get over 3,000 lbs of used wheel weights every week at work.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I know your asking about tubes but you can put a pair of high performance flat bands on that . To slow deterioration a light treatment of 303 Aerospace Protection. Just another suggestion .


----------



## Jason Price (Jan 27, 2016)

I didn't consider using bands, I thought they would have a shorter life than the tubes. I've never shot a wrist braced ss with bands on it. Hell who knows I may prefer bands if i were to try them. I like the idea of using the 303, and I could use it on my tarp that I use for a shelter.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I agree with tree fork - flat bands are a good option. You can customize them by tapering them. Easy on and off if you use the Chinese handcuff method.


----------



## Jason Price (Jan 27, 2016)

What are some good bands that match the ammo I use?


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

Theraband Gold slings .44 lead just fine for me. I've also heard natural gum rubber and Theraband Silver have potential.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Price (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm gonna try the bands too, then. One thing's for sure I strongly dislike the standard tubes that came on it.


----------



## Jason Price (Jan 27, 2016)

I've got some 3/8 steel that I'm gonna shoot in these tubes until they break. It'll be fun practice, even though it wont be the same as the ammo I use to hunt.


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

As far as single tubes go, I really like the large diameter ones sold by simple shot. They will work quite well with .44 lead. Flat bands can be easily put on an FS 1 and they will shoot a little faster. But tubes will outlast them by at least 3 to 1, sometimes more. At least that's been my experience and that's why I've gone to tubes almost exclusively.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Bands are typically faster than flats .. but louder, buy a lot. This is what I use on the FS-1 .. I love these tubes .. they shoot so fast. Just expensive.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/122/127/=10vhw89

Super Soft Latex Rubber Tubing, 3/16" ID, 5/16" OD, 1/16" Wall Thickness


----------



## Jason Price (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks for the help y'all, now I've got some ideas to work with. Honestly, I will probably end up going with tubes mainly for longevity. Natural Fork, do you use the black tubing?


----------

